# Two looking for a ride Friday or Saturday



## DEATH_BY_SPEAR (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

Anyone with a boat want a free pass? 

My brother and I (maybe a third, just rod n reel though) will be in Mobile starting Wednesday and are looking to get out and shoot some fish Friday and Saturday. We'll cover gas and bring snacks. We are responsible and experienced. Also have extra guns if anyone might be interested in spearing but doesn't want to buy a gun. We'll be free after Thursday afternoon, so would be willing to travel anywhere between PCB and New Orleans.. Let me know..

Hungry for fish, will travel 
John 901 552 0734


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

gonna take a big boat, look at weather on this forum 3 to5 4 to 7 dang, i want to go fishing before they operate on me again and have to stay in house 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## DEATH_BY_SPEAR (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually wunderground is calling for 2-3 foot seas on Friday/Saturday and that's been downgraded from the 2-4 range. Either way, I've dived in 6 foot seas and it wasn't pleasant but 4 ft isn't too bad. Hopefully weather will turn out nice for everyone.. Only time will tell, though.


----------

